# Beware!!



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin1:ound:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Great sign Sally!

Now I need one in the reverse colors too so that the dog is black, then I can have one for each of my boys!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Very cute! It looks like it says _Tori_ right underneath _Havanese_ :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha ha-- I saw those and almost bought it for the fence--- but DH said that was like advertising "come steal our dogs" But it would be cute inside the house.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

ound:How funny, my husband would say the same thing!! I have a Havanese flag that I hang, which is beautiful, but what?? Beware of my dogs, they might kiss you to deathound:ound:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have this one


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I just love that Michele!! That is too cute/


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I really need one of those since Gucci has been so well trained to be a watchdog (thanks to my DH!) She certainly fits the bill. lol

Cute signs.

I do have a political bumper sticker off ebay! lol I did NOT put it on my car, but in DH's Christmas stocking. They have "my Havanese is a Republican" and "my Havanese is a Democrat". 

heh.

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Michele that is great! I also got havanese crossing but can't get a good photo of it


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Aw! Those are so cute!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Too cute!!!!


----------

